# Unique Chess Set



## P. Waller

Send me a sample, I will design, turn and mill a part and post pictures here, your goal is to highlight the 2 color properties correct?

Does the material have any physical properties beyond available ABS such as temperature resistance, creep strength, fire resistance or impact resistance?


----------



## hman

Very nice use of the 2-color effect!


----------



## cascao

The horse can't be made in this color sheme.


----------



## hman

Looks like the chess set would be a perfect application for this tool (from another thread):
https://www.eccentricengineering.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=56

EDIT (10/17/18)-
Looks like Eccentric has modified their website, and the above link goes to something other than what I originally found.  The tool I'd seen was the "Turnado" freehand metal turning system.  This link got me there today.  No idea if it will work in the future ...
https://www.eccentricengineering.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=37&Itemid=108


----------



## ScrapMetal

cascao said:


> The horse can't be made in this color sheme.



Why couldn't the rook be made?  There is an error where there should be more white on it's neck but otherwise looks fine.

JMHO

-Ron


----------



## Tony Wells

Errr......that's the Knight, not the Rook or the horse.


----------



## ScrapMetal

Tony Wells said:


> Errr......that's the Knight, not the Rook or the horse.



Sorry Tony.  Brain disconnects at about 2:00am.   Thanks for the clarification.

-Ron


----------



## Tony Wells

Ron, no fault......0200 your brain is supposed to be resting. Just wanted to point it out for the non-players.


----------



## cascao

The idea is greath bit, If the bar is white on center and colored on out diameter, the horse is not right.


----------



## DogHouseCustoms

That is awesome. Is there any reason that material cant be turned on a wood lathe?


----------



## Flyinfool

The knight can be made using 2 pieces glued together, with the axis at 90°.


----------



## Dennisa49

The use of 2 colours has produced a great effect. Regards DA


----------

